# Favorite Moment in Sports



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

What is your favorite moment in the history of professional sports?

Personally, my #1 is:






And my #2 favorite (Sabres fan here) is:


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

Here's 4 of the best








Marty breaks the record for most all time wins








...no explanation needed







GAME 6...double OT Stanley Cup clinching goal by Jason Arnott








Norwood misses wide right as time expires in Super Bowl 25...giving the Giants their 2nd Super Bowl


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Edgar's Double, a walk-off to win Game 5 of the 1995 ALDS










Marshawn Lynch's Touchdown during the Wild Card






Ichiro gets his 257th hit to break the record for most hits in a season










The 2001 Seattle Mariners


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

^That Marshawn Lynch TD was pretty amazing. They said we had a mini-earthquake in downtown Seattle towards the end of that play because the stadium was so loud.

@3:10





^Having been a swimmer in high school, I have added appreciation for that finish. To be a full length behind someone going into to final 100 yards, catch up and win the race is so difficult.






^Duncan makes it, you think it's over. Then Derek Fisher makes the shot of his career. I don't like the Lakers, wasn't rooting for them, but this was amazing.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Hands down...






I remember watching this and the euphoria that followed. That game was so intense.

Watching Boston come back from 3-0 and beat the yankees. I hate both teams, but I hate the yankees much much more.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Does this have to be a great sports moment in your life time? The last time we had a legendary sports moment in my life time or my city was of course the video you posted of the 1993 World series game. 

We will never have another moment like that in this city. I was about 7 and I got a signed ball from Ricky Henderson and later I got the same baseball that I still have to today signed by a host of other former Jays, Darren Fletcher, Pat Molitar and a host of other players who have since either retired or play for other teams, I can't even read all the names because of the way it was signed. My Aunt has VHS Copies of both the 1992 and 1993 World series. 

That was my favorite moment as a kid.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

My favorite moment was when the Sixers beat the Lakers in game one when Lakers were sweeping everyone.

When Eric Snow hit that jumper to ice the game, that was like the best moment ever in sports in my mind. And when Iverson was bustin Tyron Lue's *** so hard. Banged that jumper on him and jus stepped over him. Oh my, so dirty.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

chieck kongo vs pat barry


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

He made so many clutch kicks but this is my fave out of all of them:






And last NHL season:











This play looked like it wasn't gonna work but....






^also that wasnt Dante Stallworth that caught it, it was Jabar Gaffney dumbass anouncers lol


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Kennnie said:


> chieck kongo vs pat barry


yeah that was an incredible comeback.


----------



## mixolydian (May 23, 2009)

Well I'll break the sequence of American sports. Last year's drawn AFL grand final was the most emotionally involved in a game that didn't involve my own team. It was an absolute slog, the most heavily contested game I've ever seen highlighted by some individual brilliance from players like Goddard, Hayes and Thomas. For those that don't follow the sport, when the grand final is drawn, the whole game is replayed the following week. The replay turned out to be very anti-climactic though.






Also, the 1999 cricket world cup semi-final which we won (drew, but went through to the final on net RR I believe) courtesy of an epic South African choke.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

2004 - I tuned in reluctantly to the final of Wimbledon,expecting to see this fat hog who had been winning everything left right and centre for the last 2 years easily manhandle this blonde 17 year old from Russia. What happened was one of the most stunning upsets in the history of Wimbledon finals as Serena had no answer to her younger opponent. Amazing moment.

The 5 set Nadal/Federer Wimbledon finals in 2007 and 2008 and Australian Open 2009 also stand out...

If the All Blacks win the world cup this year though,it will easily beat everything. Most of the teams/players I'm really passionate about have a habit of choking/underperforming...


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I was at this game:






That turned out to be the Whalers' last season in Hartford (they relocated to North Carolina and became the Hurricanes), and I haven't followed hockey since.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

This will always be impossible to top:


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

2006 2 moments, the shootout that got the socceroos to the world cup(well technically 2005 but still) and the final match in our group stage against Croatia, those are moments i'll always treasure


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Funny, I think Ron Artest just did some show at a comedy club here in New York.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

IcemanKilmer said:


>


Great, post the moment that single-handedly set my team back 5-10 years. That team was so good, too. Stupid Ben Wallace. Stupid Detroit fans. Stupid David Stern. Stupid crazy Ron Artest. Ugh!






Okay that helps.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll look past professional sports and say my single favourite moment in sports came in the 2002 Winter Olympics in Salt Lake City, when Joe Sakic scored in the 3rd period of the Men's Hockey Gold Medal game, to put Canada on top of USA for good...Bob Cole saying "Joeeeeeeeeeeee Sakic!!!"...and then a close up of Wayne Gretzky saying "****ING EH!!!"
Sidney Crosby's OT goal to beat USA in the 2010 Olympic Men's Hockey Gold Medal game is up there too and will be more remembered in general, but that 2002 tournament was really special, being the first men's hockey gold for Canada in a longgggg time.


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

:blank


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

S.T.A.T. said:


>


No doubt, just remarkable.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

My favourite sporting moment of this year  :






The build up and speed of the counter is a thing of beauty!!


----------



## NoDirectionHome (Oct 24, 2010)

My favorite was seeing my Crimson Tide finally win a title in my lifetime (they won when I was 3 years old but I don't remember that, of course). It's like they instantly became horrible right after I was old enough to start watching games, and then continued sucking right up until Saban showed up. It was awesome to see them win. And over Texas, to boot!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, if we're going to include college sports, then UMass's 1998 I-AA football title is my undisputed favorite sports memory. It was a huge upset over a heavyweight, undefeated Georgia Southern team. (No clips from the game on YouTube, though, unfortunately.)

















Before that, though, I had a lot of great UConn basketball memories growing up (starting with the 1990 "Dream Season" and Tate George's shot against Clemson):






Alas, the Huskies didn't win a national championship until I'd already gone off to college at UMass. Still, I remember the upset of Duke for the '99 title pretty fondly:


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I got too many favs, but i'll display my dude.




saw this when I was like 8 years old, it was crazy seeing it live with my dad, brother, other family, they were jumpin like maniacs.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

It seemed like a bomb went off in the city when Kerr hit this shot. There were people in the streets chanting, honking their horns, it was so much fun. It was also the perfect end to the 90's Bulls dynasty. After this season most of the best players either retired or went on to different teams. They've haven't been the same team since.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

A couple that spring to mind are the ashes in 2005 and rugby world cup final in 2003. In football (soccer) denmark winning euro92 is one that sticks out, even though i'm english, as it represented a real triumph of the underdog.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Another really great moment that comes to mind is Wayne Gretzky's 50 Goals in 39 games and of course Wayne Gretzky scoring number 805 to surpass Gordie Howe on the all time list. I obviously didn't get to see these moments when they happened but I got to see them on a DVD I had about Wayne Gretzky, it was incredible what he did.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

This was pretty wild. And totally not supposed to happen.

(this video shows what happened in the last minute of play + overtime)


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Allen iverson returns




probably my favorite **** the Vince stuff


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

The 2004 ALCS. October 17, 2004. The Yankees are 3 outs away from sweeping the Red Sox. Their latest World Series bid is but a foregone conclusion.

And then the clock strikes midnight, and everything changes.






The Dave Roberts base steal is among my favorites in all of sports. I implore you to show that series to anyone who dares call baseball a 'boring sport'.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Jan 12, 2013 in Denver. In the playoffs between the Ravens and Broncos, Joe Flacco throws a 70 yds touchdown pass to Jacoby Jones with under a minute left in regulation. Tying them at 35, 35. Ravens then beat Broncos in overtime and win Superbowl that season. Love you, Jacoby.

The second one is prob nate tapping out Mcgregor 

Third, Holm knocking out Ronda Rousey.


----------



## Miguel33 (Jun 14, 2017)

ronaldinho real madrid standing ovation (2005)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Can't say I have a single favourite moment in sports but when Aguero scored in stoppage time to steal the EPL title from Man-U that was absolutely amazing. I can only imagine being in that ground on that day


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ducks Stanley Cup Championship
WMU Broncos Cotton Bowl season


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Watched it with my Grandfather who died a few years later.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I'd have to think more about this but one of my favorites is definitely Wilt Chamberlain's 100 point game in Hershey PA...


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

My favorite sports moment was when I was 8. The FIFA World Cup. France won against Brazil. 

I remember it vividly. People were running out onto the streets chanting the anthem, setting off firecrackers, fireworks. It was awesome 🙄

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

2010 World cup Final, Spain. -- you reminded me. Waka Waka ehh ehh


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Alan Shearer's goal vs Everton in 2002. Being a Newcastle fan & a kid it was awesome!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I think the Patriots' comeback last year vs the Falcons was pretty amazing, even though I'm not a pats fan.

Also, Derek Jeter hitting his 3,000th hit as a HR was fun to watch as well.

And, ofc, Jeter's final at bat at Yankee Stadium:


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

The main one that comes to mind is tebows overtime pass that beat the Steelers on the first play. That whole season was the most fun to watch in a long time. Especially after the awful Orton days *cringe*


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

- That time Nyron Nosworthy attempted to pass the ball back to the keeper from the halfway line, only for it to go straight out for a corner.

- Phil Bardsley's equaliser in the League Cup semi-final 2014. It meant that my team, the "mighty" Sunderland, would be playing in a cup final for the first time since I was 2. Well, it would have had we not conceded moments later, but fortunately we scraped through on penalties.

- The resignation of David Moyes.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

euro 96, the whole experience,it was an exciting time and it really felt like the carnival had come to town. the nation was buzzing with positivity and a lot of people thought we were gonna win the first major tournament since 1966. it was the first time I had experienced that sort of level of positivity regarding the national team and their potential in my life. of course that all got washed out once we lost in the semi's to germany... I think that was probably the best shot we had at winning a major tournament.


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

Kurt Busch winning the Daytona 500 this year... no clue why it's sticking with me like it is


----------



## mn123456789 (Mar 15, 2017)

Madrid winning champions league two times in a row ofcourse 0


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------

